

TEDxNashville - Jack Kruse - Brain Surgery Without a Scalpel - d0mine
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3qNEeqCACwo

======
d0mine
Excellent example of snake-oil seller (regardless whether or not the described
techniques work (the author neglects such things as randomized trials)).

